# Our old babies



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

There really is something very special about every old golden I have ever had,while we love the puppies, I got to say , I really love the old ones, even more!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

DH and I were talking about this earlier as I was telling him all about the new puppies on the forum. I think as they reach their senior years you love them even more if that's possible, my boy turns 14 in August, everyday is a blessing!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I have watched my buddy TuffDog age over the last 6 years when he came to stay with me at 3 years old. His bond with myself and my wife gets stronger as the years go on. Old Gold Is the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*



AlanK said:


> I have watched my buddy TuffDog age over the last 6 years when he came to stay with me at 3 years old. His bond with myself and my wife gets stronger as the years go on. Old Gold Is the best.


I love Old Gold, too!!
How did Tuff dog come to stay with you and your wife?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I love Old Gold, too!!
> How did Tuff dog come to stay with you and your wife?


 Karen here is his story.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

AlanK said:


> Karen here is his story.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


So glad Tuff found you, what a wonderful life and family he has!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with you! I love older goldens too. There's a special sweetness about them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I love my puppy, but seniors also have a special place in my heart. I think it is because we have been through so much with our seniors - all the memories - health scares - a life of unconditional love. I sure miss my seniors


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree - there is something really special about the sweet grey faces. I adore my puppy, but I agree with Christa - going through a lifetime of love and hard times, sometimes sad times makes the bond with our old Gold so strong.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Karen here is his story.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


Great story, you and Tuffdog have a wonderful bond and relationship.

The Old Golds are so very special, I lost my Old Gold three years ago at the age of 15.5. We sure do miss him. 

Taz was our first Golden and because of him we will always have at least one Golden in our life.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of life without my golden oldie is unbearable. I know that we have fewer days before us than we have behind us which makes each day, moment and breath a treasure.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

A friend once told me that the white on their face is from me kissing it so much, the gold came off!

I love old gold, just living life to the fullest!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> A friend once told me that the white on their face is from me kissing it so much, the gold came off!
> 
> I love old gold, just living life to the fullest!


This made me smile, just love those sugar faces.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> A friend once told me that *the white on their face is from me kissing it so much, the gold came off*!
> 
> I love old gold, just living life to the fullest!


Awww, I *love* that.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> A friend once told me that the white on their face is from me kissing it so much, the gold came off!


I'm going to start saying this too and kissing it even more.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There is nothing like the old gold; they are very precious. Please give all of your golden oldies a smooch from me as I am missing mine very much!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

This made me melt, missing my Jack. He was so very white at the end. And special beyond special.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My sweet Mr Brooks will be 9 in June and while he has always been the most wonderful, loyal, devoted, sweet companion imaginable he just improves eith age.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I, too, love the old gold. I read once that old dogs are like old shoes, they're a little worn out around the edges but nothing fits you better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> *A friend once told me that the white on their face is from me kissing it so much, the gold came off!*
> 
> I love old gold, just living life to the fullest!


I love this.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Old Gold is special indeed :dblthumb2 Love to see it when they get a case of the puppy zoomies  

My darling Fiona turns 12 this year and is adored by all who meet her. She is a very reserved dog with meet and greets, so gentle. Many say how they wish how their dogs would be so laid back like her. They don't see her in her element however, she is quite a feisty active gal  I rarely get old dog comments on her, most are surprised at her age. One elderly gentleman called her long in the tooth a month or so ago, for what reason I don't know.

I told him short in the tooth perhaps  but if you wish to run around like you were a kid and roll on the grass she could teach you something :

Old Golds do not get confused with the old age downer like we do, god bless them.

I love old dogs of any breed, seems they just plain figured out the whole life thing while us humans struggle at it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Old Gold is special indeed :dblthumb2 Love to see it when they get a case of the puppy zoomies
> 
> My darling Fiona turns 12 this year and is adored by all who meet her. She is a very reserved dog with meet and greets, so gentle. Many say how they wish how their dogs would be so laid back like her. They don't see her in her element however, she is quite a feisty active gal  I rarely get old dog comments on her, most are surprised at her age. One elderly gentleman called her long in the tooth a month or so ago, for what reason I don't know.
> 
> ...


Goldencamper, you are so very right. The Old Golds are priceless as far as I'm concerned. 

Your precious Fiona is so very special. I've missed seeing pictures of her lately.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your precious Fiona is so very special. I've missed seeing pictures of her lately.


Thank you, she sure is  I honestly have not been taking many pictures but here is her first turtle of 2014. She is only up to 3 since yesterday vs her record of 19 last year. She really loves the turtles


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

I think I remember when you first adopted Fiona! She is such a beautiful girl!
I miss my Smooch so much!
What does she do with the turtles?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That pic is too cute with the turtle in her mouth!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> What does she do with the turtles?


She like to take them for walks in her mouth Karen. Silly girl she is.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Another picture of Fiona and a baby boy 135lb Newfie named Bruin. He is barely 2 years old now. She took him to school a while ago, he remembered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting pictures of Fiona, she looks beautiful as always.

She looks great, too funny about her taking the turtles for a walk.

Love the pic of her and Bruin, what a boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving the pictures of Fiona looking beautiful as ever!


----------

